# Looking for 15 +/- pigeon's in Northern Cal.



## Gumbe (May 4, 2006)

I live in the foothill/mountain area of Georgetown Ca. , Looking for 15 or so pigeons. Will have a good home. Uncle used to race them as a kid and i have always had a few around when land permitted. I now own my own property and want them again. When i have owned them in the past i let a few pairs breed each year and use the rest of the eggs for pickeling. 

I will pick up if semi local (within 75 miles) or pay for shipping.

Tia
James


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Welcome::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: ::::*

Hi TIA and JAMES, What kind of birds are you looking for? I think it might be racers I just may be able to help you. Where is GEORGETOWN, is it close to SAN FRANCISCO.Please let me know I live OCEANSIDE , which down on the southern end of the state. GEORGE SIMON


----------



## Gumbe (May 4, 2006)

Im not looking for anything special, just some bird to work with, can be racers, utility or some other birds to work with. My uncle used to always have racers and had his prize birds. Im not that hardcore into it and am spending enough building my coup Let alone buying prize birds.
I just want to have a little fun with my birds and enjoy them flying around.

Georgetown is 25 miles off hwy 50 almost smack dab in between South Lake Tahoe and Sacramento.

Take Care
James


----------



## RoundAbout (Apr 24, 2005)

*In Reno*

Hi, I live in Reno, and I'm trying to find homes for 10 of my husband's beautiful roller pigeons. He's no longer able to care for them. I myself like them and plan to keep 8 of them as pets. If you are going to keep pigeons for pets or flyers, I would be interested in giving them away for a small fee. I don't want them to go to a home where they will be mistreated, used as bait for dogs or food for reptiles. These birds fly high and then roll over and over before swooping up again. Probably you would have to use mine as breeders to breed up your own flyers, because they might decide to try to come back to Reno, if you let them loose to fly too soon.


----------



## Gumbe (May 4, 2006)

*They most deffinatly woul have a good home,*

They most definitely would have a good home, they would be more pets than anything, but I have also always enjoyed watching them fly free. Our biggest worry here are the cooper hawks. They don’t seem to bad here in town, but a friend 2 miles up the road had a small flock of 6 to 10 birds for about 4 years then last year the hawks picked them all off over a 2 month period. But his always flew freely and the pen outside his coup wasn’t covered (chicken/pigeon coup) wire pen was mainly to keep on ground critters out. Mine is going to be fully enclosed. Im actually almost finished with my coup. Set some posts the other day. Just have to put a door on the coup and wire in the pen.

I was actually planning on letting them breed a handful of young’ns before I let them fly free, just for that reason.

You can drop me an email at j_baiz AT sbcglobal DOT net. My ex-wife goes up to Reno on a regular basis, For that matter its only a 2 hour drive from my house. So transportation wouldn’t be a problem.

Thanks for the response,
James


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

RoundAbout said:


> Hi, I live in Reno, and I'm trying to find homes for 10 of my husband's beautiful roller pigeons. He's no longer able to care for them. I myself like them and plan to keep 8 of them as pets. If you are going to keep pigeons for pets or flyers, I would be interested in giving them away for a small fee. I don't want them to go to a home where they will be mistreated, used as bait for dogs or food for reptiles. These birds fly high and then roll over and over before swooping up again. Probably you would have to use mine as breeders to breed up your own flyers, because they might decide to try to come back to Reno, if you let them loose to fly too soon.



Sounds like you have some beautiful birds. I love rollers, they have such distinctive and unique personalities. My two are very tame and so easy going. Wish you live nearby as I would love to help find them a home.  Indeed, they should not be flown at their new house, only within the confines of an enclosed aviary. Your birds will probably make some wonderful pets or parents.

Good luck and I hope they do get a wonderful home.


----------



## RoundAbout (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanks Trees. I wish you could help, too. Gombe, I'd suggest you have two sections to your coop, one for breeders and one for flyers. In the flyers part you can buy a trap, which is a door with metal swinging poles which the pigeon pushes to get in and then can't go out until you let them out next day. It sounds like you are being just a little too casual for me to feel comfortable with my birds going to you, but I would like to talk to you about it and maybe we could work it out.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I see this is an old post, did you find the pigeons you were looking for? I have a rescue near San Francisco and have some youngsters available if you're still looking


----------



## RoundAbout (Apr 24, 2005)

Gumbe, I am looking for you. I sent you a personal message. I have more pigeons for you, if interested!


----------

